# Dish "The Leader in HD"



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Received another email flyer today from Ultimate Electronics which has a section called:

DISH
The Leader in HD

So they haven't backed off that claim.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah I also heard this same advertisement on my local radio station.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

They do have the best looking HD.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

They also have the most interesting HD channels (to me). "The Leader in HD" can be defined in numerous ways, for me right now they are "the leader in HD". If Directv took on the Voom channels, there is no debate that they would then be "the leader in HD", until they do, for me, they aren't.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

There comes a time when a Leader is surpassed by his/her followers....


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Gilitar said:


> They do have the best looking HD.


A number of folks with both E* and D* say the new MPEG4 HD channels on D* beat the same on E*.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Suppose it depends on what HD stands for


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Can anybody answer this question.

If Sci Fi HD and USA HD are uplinked can they be turned on this week,
or is there Technical Issues ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The only people who know definitively why we have no SciFiHD or USAHD at this point would be Echostar (Dish) employees who no doubt are under gag order with penalty of losing their job for sharing.

If not for the uplink reports, we wouldn't even have any reason to suspect these channels were close... so I honestly don't believe anyone can answer that question unless and until the channels go live.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Dish is the leader in Hard Drive as dish claims their HD even beats TIVO HD


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

space86 said:


> Can anybody answer this question.
> 
> If Sci Fi HD and USA HD are uplinked can they be turned on this week,
> or is there Technical Issues ?


I heard those channels are no longer uplinked.


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

gjh3260 said:


> I heard those channels are no longer uplinked.


Whre did you hear that?


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

RTE said:


> Whre did you hear that?


I would like to know that myself


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

*Rumor* has it thst they are having some kind of issue and they removed the HD remapping from those two channels the other day. DOn't know if that means anything at all..but since Chuck didn't address those channels in charlie chat the other day....they can take their sweet time on them.



> The only people who know definitively why we have no SciFiHD or USAHD at this point would be Echostar (Dish) employees who no doubt are under gag order with penalty of losing their job for sharing.


and increase that 80% turnover rate for CSR's at E*....:lol:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

gjh3260 said:


> I heard those channels are no longer uplinked.


Only the mapdown to place them in the guide next to 105 and 122 was removed. The uplinks are still in place at 9431 and 9432. The last few HD channels that were added became available 2-3 weeks after being uplinked.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

space86 said:


> If Sci Fi HD and USA HD are uplinked can they be turned on this week, or is there Technical Issues ?


Even when there aren't technical issues there are legal/contractual issues and we don't know the status of those. If they're uplinking they're probably mostly past them, but we don't know for sure.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Based on what the uplink reports are based on, E* could "uplink" dozens of channels for us to drool over without actually placing the content on the bird.

The next step in checking the uplink is rarely taken (verifying that a channel is actually on that transponder and that there are not a dozen channels pointing at the same slate).

I believe E* has every intent of having the channels available ... when is a good question. It seems that those that predict these things by date have often found themselves disappointed.

"Soon"


----------

